# Blue phased rossie



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

Just curious how many guys have ever seen a blue phased ross goose and how common they are? Shot one yesterday over the decoys! Neat little bird.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats.:beer:

They are still relatively rare but becoming increasingly more common every year. I shot one a few years back and was on a hunt where another was shot. I've also seen a couple hybrids killed. It seems like every year there's an increase in reports of them being shot online.

I wouldn't doubt that in another decade they will become almost as regular as blues are today. Either way they are a really cool looking goose.


----------



## topnotch (Feb 20, 2008)

congrats that is a sweet bird. they are really rare with only a small number being shot each year. I hope you are having it mounted by a quality bird taxidermist

tyler


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

krsportsman said:


> Just curious how many guys have ever seen a blue phased ross goose and how common they are? Shot one yesterday over the decoys! Neat little bird.


picture? I'd love to see a pic of it, held up to another regular blue goose for comparison.

I've only seen 2 in the hand, that had the blue phase, and the extremely snubbed small bill of a ross... there was also an awesome pic of one in flight on here last year...

They are quite rare, as you only hear about a handful a year, amongst the many thousands of geese you hear of guys shooting..

Here was the thread... and pic from that thread.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=45692


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

R y a n said:


> They are quite rare, as you only hear about a handful a year, amongst the many thousands of geese you hear of guys shooting..


Just like black ducks in ND, I think a lot more are shot than realized. Most guys don't ID them. You'd be suprised by how many guys are out there that don't realize snows and ross are even different species.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Matt Jones said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > They are quite rare, as you only hear about a handful a year, amongst the many thousands of geese you hear of guys shooting..
> ...


Great point Matt.

I think anyone who shoots a tiny ross goose will immediately know it isn't a regular snow, as they are often less than 5 lbs, and the size of a mallard, compared to a "normal" goose.. add in the blue phase, and most will take some extra time to question what they have...

btw... did this blue ross have a grin patch?

Check out this website...

http://www.oceanwanderers.com/BlueGoose.html

Note that all the blue phase ross don't have a grin patch like a greater blue might have..

Here is a scientific website that shows all the different sub species laid side by side with information on how to differentiate:

http://elibrary.unm.edu/sora/Auk/v096n0 ... -p0550.pdf


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, it is definitely a rossie blue. The funny part is it is a juvy, making it look extra cool. I'll post some pics here soon, right now it is in the freezer waiting for the taxidermist.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

It's a mounter if you haven't eaten it already!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

a juvie blue phased ross goose, now theres a name for a goose... I cant wait to see the pics. congrats! :beer:


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

Not the best pics, but it will work! Had a lot of birds to clean last night and was in a hurry to get started.


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I could be wrong but that looks like a regular juvy blue. If you look it has the smile patch. Anyone else think this?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep standard juvie blue.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Matt Jones said:


> Congrats.:beer:
> 
> They are still relatively rare but becoming increasingly more common every year. I shot one a few years back and was on a hunt where another was shot. I've also seen a couple hybrids killed. It seems like every year there's an increase in reports of them being shot online.
> 
> I wouldn't doubt that in another decade they will become almost as regular as blues are today. Either way they are a really cool looking goose.


Jones you also mounted the one i had shot too if I am correct. Still the best mount in my home.


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

It definitely is not a juvy blue! Trust me, it is tiny and has all the characterisctics of a ross goose, but I could be wrong. If it is a juvy blue it sure is tiny and has a tiny bill with the same measurements of a ross goose.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

krsportsman said:


> It definitely is not a juvy blue! Trust me, it is tiny and has all the characterisctics of a ross goose, but I could be wrong. If it is a juvy blue it sure is tiny and has a tiny bill with the same measurements of a ross goose.


I sure hope it is a blue ross..

If you get a chance you can you take more photos? Take one about 4-5 feet further back lying next to a white ross or a greater snow

Another pic I'd like to see is the bird laid out flat, where we can see the overall size of the goose, especially the length of his neck, size of head, etc, in relation to its overall size.

The pics you posted don't show his neck.

To be honest, my first thought is that the beak doesn't look like a ross... and it's size looks to be too big, but I can't be sure, as it isn't next to other birds. If you look at the photo I posted above, you can see the short neck, and very small beak of the blue ross...

But I'd like to see more photos...

Those blue Ross's geese are really really really rare.

Hope this helps...


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

congrats on the juvie blue uke:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Juvie blue!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

another vote for juvy blue :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You guys need to learn how to ID...that is a Ross. Don't be confused by the dark coloration on what appears to be a grin patch. Some Ross geese will have that coloration, but the actual patch isn't there (besides, the rest of the bill is discolored...it's a juvy). The shape is the key, the back edge is virtually straight and look how short it is. If it was a juvy blue it would have a curve and a very pronounced grin patch. You should have taken a picture with a snow goose for comparison, then telling it is a Ross would be obvious.

cgreeny, thanks for the kind words. :beer:


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

More thank likely it is a hybrid. A pure Ross will NEVER, did I say NEVER, have the black grin patch. Interbreeding is so common these days. Still shooting a blue that small would be great.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

the grin patch looks very similar to the ross thats two inches above it... Ross have a grin patch, look at the ross above it, its just much less pronounced... the best indicator, as Matt Jones said is the straight feather to beak line where they meet... a snow will have a big "D" of feathers going into the beak...that is a juvenile blue/ross hybrid... all blue ross's are hybrids, there is a little speculation that actaul blue ross exist, but its widely been debunked. Look up any research by F. Cooke on lesser snow geese and you'll find tons of fascinating research on them. I shot one last year that looked very similar to the one above as far as bill goes, but it was mature. The neck and back were MUCH darker then a normal blue, almost jet black, and the wings were a real pale grayish white, lighter then a normal blue, just like the one above. It had the darker red and yellowish design to the bill like the Ross in the above pic, but had a straight feather line and a very small grin patch, just like any white Ross. It's at the taxidermist now, i will post pics this spring when it is done. I shot it out of a flock of 4 whiteheads, it waas the first one I picked up , and I noticed it instantly, and there was never a question about it. I first thought "holy sh#t", i just cleaned out a whole flock of 4 white headed ross's, but when I got to the other 3 they were all normal blues...


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

cranebuster said:


> the grin patch looks very similar to the ross thats two inches above it... Ross have a grin patch, look at the ross above it, its just much less pronounced... the best indicator, as Matt Jones said is the straight feather to beak line where they meet... a snow will have a big "D" of feathers going into the beak...that is a juvenile blue/ross hybrid... all blue ross's are hybrids, there is a little speculation that actaul blue ross exist, but its widely been debunked. Look up any research by F. Cooke on lesser snow geese and you'll find tons of fascinating research on them.


This is the truest. The current consensus is that all "blue ross" are hybrids. Period. Debating whether it is more "juvy blue" or ross is purely a matter of genotypic expression and has VERY LITTLE to do with actual genetic similarity to Ross v. Lesser snow. Hence, it is just as likely that a "blue ross" shot that displays more snow phenotype is just as genetically similar and 'rare' as another blue ross that is as similar to a ross as they come. From a geneticists stand point, debating which looks more like a true Ross is almost moot.

For a more in-depth discussion:
http://www.huntingne.com/forum/waterfow ... cre-2.html

Consider donating the specimen or material to the Smithsonian, they are trying to create a collection to further study the genetics behind this phenomenon.

PO


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

How can some of you on here think this is a juvy blue!!!!! You better spend a little more time on your identification skills because obviously you are a bit confused. I'm glad a couple of people did there research and agree that this is a hybrid.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

yep a hybrid and i would put it on the wall. its more ross than snow and all blue ross are hybrids. another year and it would have a white head with a ross body. wall hanger for sure congrats


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like a juvie blue ross to me!


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Are you sure it's not a merganser?


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

The pics. before made it pretty tuff to identify.. simmer down... nice bird! :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Lets say its a cool bird. I would mount it right next to the other one I shot. Since we have a bunch of experts on this matter, how many Blue phase Ross have you all shot lately. My opinion is its a Ross. Mount the little mofo. If that is a juvy blue that is the littlest f'in blue I have ever seen by far.


----------



## rodlittle (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep another year and he would look just like this one. Shot him two seasons ago and he sure looks good in my living room


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

rod, the one i killed last year looked just like the one you've got.. from most of them that i've seen pics of, it seems that the black on the neck trails up to the top of the head, which I know happens on normal blues as well, but it seems to be apparent on most of the hybrids i've seen. I bet his back was quite abit darker then most blues, almost a jet black? Very cool bird, I'll get pics of mine up when I get him back from the taxidermist.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I once shot a 20 pound canada...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

its the alution goose thread all over again!!!!!

i agree it is a juvy blue ross


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

dblkluk said:


> I once shot a 20 pound canada...


My goose is rarer than your goose...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Aleutian Juvie Blue Phase Ross' Lesser snow hybrids have a bill length of 28 mm while continental Juvie Blue Phase Ross' Lesser snow hybrids have a bill length of 29 mm. Clearly, by the photo you can tell this is a continental!!! No question!


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

judging by bill proportions (compared with ross's in 1st photo) AND presence of grin patch, i have to
vote lesser snow x ross's hybrid. (and yes, i realize it is a blue morph bird) still a neat bird, whatever you call it! 
:beer:


----------

